# Java Umgebungsvariable



## roseblumentopf (11. November 2005)

Also ich hab mir Java 1.5.0 installiert, allerdings wenn ich jetzt javac ausführe wird mir gesagt, dass es den Befehl nicht gibt. Also muss ich die Umgebungsvariable auf das Java Verzeichniss setzen, richtig? Leider krieg ich das irgendwie nicht hin, deswegen hier die Frage wie ich das machen muss? Und wie bekomme ich es hin, das es dauerhaft und für alle shells (bash, tcsh...) eingestellt ist?
Bitte ruhig ein bisschen ausführlicher erklären, bin Linux Newbie


----------



## NetPerformance (11. November 2005)

Hi .. 

welche linux Distribution benutzt du ?
Umgebungsvariablen setzen 

Gruß
Aaron


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. November 2005)

Es gibt auf der Seite von Sun eine Erklärung dazu.
Wie schon erwähnt ist auch wichtig welche Linux-Distri Du verwendest. Es gibt leichte unterschiede! Ich habe übrigens bereits bereits gestern oder vorgestern hier erklärt wie man Java Umgebungsvariablen setzt:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials227789.html

Dazu braucht man noch nicht ein mal die Suchfunktion 



> Und wie bekomme ich es hin, das es dauerhaft und für alle shells (bash, tcsh...) eingestellt ist?


Indem Du die Umgebungsvariablen für alle user global setzt (bei einigen Systemen unter /etc/.bashrc) oder für jeden Benutzer einzeln (/home/benutzername/.bashrc)
Je nach Distribution/Shell kann das woanders sein!


----------



## roseblumentopf (12. November 2005)

Danke für die Tipps  
Ich hab es jetzt endlich hinbekommen


----------

